# Bad Experience: MyProtein.com



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2020)

Aye, Lads.

So I thought I'd check out MyProtein.com after some of the positive feedback here. Picked up a 5Lb bag of their whey isolate.

About me - I've consumed more protein powder over the years than any three people ye know. From the cheap WalMart brands to the high-end stuff. Some have been better than others, but never an experience like this.

1st pass I took just one scoop of the MyProtein whey isolate. Immediately, I noticed bloating and some stomach upset - weird as I usually digest whey very well. I chalked it up to some indigestion on my part, guess it happens - just not usually to me.

A week later (I was traveling in between) I wrapped a chest workout and went back to the MyProtein whey isolate. Just one scoop, roughly 25 grams. This time it really got the better of me. Within 20 mins, I had full-on nausea and sweating, and within an hour I'd emptied me stomach and bowels & had some of the worst stomach knots I've ever experienced. Full-on, grasping the cool side of the Porcelain God in the genuflect position. The whole episode lasted around 2 hours before I got back to good.

I dropped a note to the MyProtein folks, gave 'em the batch number and described my experience in case anyone else might have had these sides. 

In return, I got a canned defensive response describing how thorough their testing process is, and telling me how no one else has been sick and asking me fer a doctor's note...

I replied back and said that no, I hadn't gone to a doctor as this episode had come on like food poisoning and had cleared inside of 2 hours & that I was most interested in learning if anyone else who had taken this batch was also experiencing these kind of sides. Same generic response in return - "If you encounter more issues I would recommend getting a doctors note". 

I've now got a 5Lb bag of shite that I'll be binning and a p1ssed off attitude towards this place for their cavalier, defensive response. No offer to refund me money, no semblance of real 'customer service' aside from defending their testing. I expected much better fer the premium pricing these donkeys command.

Fook MyProtein.com 

- Savage


----------



## PFM (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey Sav,

Similar experience with True Nutrition.  I've been using TN for 10+ years,  using protein powders since the late 70's.  I know me and I know protein powders.  Their product is now subpar and my latest order resulted in severe sides.  No fever but debilitating gas to the point I was unable to sleep.  This is also the 4th time TN has my blend wrong since their 'new PC website' change.  Dave quit and Rachel is just.......Rachel.

Back to ON and mixing my own blends with a product I've never had issue with.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2020)

PFM said:


> Hey Sav,
> 
> Similar experience with True Nutrition.  I've been using TN for 10+ years,  using protein powders since the late 70's.  I know me and I know protein powders.  Their product is now subpar and my latest order resulted in severe sides.  No fever but debilitating gas to the point I was unable to sleep.  This is also the 4th time TN has my blend wrong since their 'new PC website' change.  Dave quit and Rachel is just.......Rachel.
> 
> Back to ON and mixing my own blends with a product I've never had issue with.



ON has been me go-to fer the longest time too. I sometimes mix in a bit of the high end tarted-up stuff like this time, but always come back to 'em. 

Good on ye for sharing the TN experience - taking them off me list as well.


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2020)

I am surprised I have bought a shit ton of there stuff over the years and never had a complaint. The worst part about this is the customer service and although I will still use them after this thread I wont ever recommend them to anyone again. 
P.S. I also use there Impact whey isolate most days


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2020)

A Doctor's note? Did you need an absence from school approved? :32 (18):


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> I am surprised I have bought a shit ton of there stuff over the years and never had a complaint. The worst part about this is the customer service and although I will still use them after this thread I wont ever recommend them to anyone again.
> P.S. I also use there Impact whey isolate most days



Spot on, Mate. I'm thinking tis just a bad batch, why I gave 'em the batch number to start with. If they'd have simply said "Hey, Mate - sorry fer that. Its yer 1st go-round with us and let us send ye another batch to try so we can make sure its the product ye can't stomach and not just one bad bundle" I'd have been satisfied. 

Asking fer a fookin' doctors note though - really? Made me feel like they thought I was just trying to scam 'em out of free product. Could have been handled much better.


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2020)

think they have become too big now to give a **** about there customers. It will come back and bite them on the ass eventually



NbleSavage said:


> Spot on, Mate. I'm thinking tis just a bad batch, why I gave 'em the batch number to start with. If they'd have simply said "Hey, Mate - sorry fer that. Its yer 1st go-round with us and let us send ye another batch to try so we can make sure its the product ye can't stomach and not just one bad bundle" I'd have been satisfied.
> 
> Asking fer a fookin' doctors note though - really? Made me feel like they thought I was just trying to scam 'em out of free product. Could have been handled much better.


----------



## andy (Jan 24, 2020)

myprotein sucks balls


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2020)

ON is by the far the best..If u can avoid gnc crazy prices on it


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Aye, Lads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah so they can call a Nancy for going to the Dr. because of a belly ache.

Here, do this: Tell them you had another side effect, it made your PP off. Then send them a picture of your cock.

Fook MyProtein.com


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for post.
I never tried them but never will because of their attitude.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2020)

What is ON protein ... I've used Syntha6 for past few years from Amazon ... tastes good ... never had a problem ... chocolate peanut-butter flavor is my favorite ... but vanilla and cookies and cream are good too ...


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 24, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> What is ON protein ... I've used Syntha6 for past few years from Amazon ... tastes good ... never had a problem ... chocolate peanut-butter flavor is my favorite ... but vanilla and cookies and cream are good too ...



optimum nutrition

dymatize is good also


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 24, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> What is ON protein ... I've used Syntha6 for past few years from Amazon ... tastes good ... never had a problem ... chocolate peanut-butter flavor is my favorite ... but vanilla and cookies and cream are good too ...




Optimum Nutrition


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 24, 2020)

dang man, hate that happened..sounds like a serious bad batch. i have been using them, bought a bunch of sample packs a while back when 50% off just to try them and try their flavors and end up buying 2lb or 5lb bags. my garage has like 20 2lb tubs (not all MyProtein - MANSports, RedCon1, Walmart) and several 5lb (MyProtein) and 7lb bags (Sams Club). just figure just go out, grab a flavor, mix and match (2 scoops after lifting)...figure give me a different than choc or vanilla errrday. Anyways, never had any issues so def think its a bad batch but the fact it sounds like you got the generic - sorry, let us know if again b/c no one else. larger company - just send the guy a new bag!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn, man. Sorry to hear. Well, obviously their response sucked. I've personally never used them but maybe you should kinda send them one  last note explaining to them that word gets around fast,  and how you are spreading that word on all the social media platforms including  bodybuilding forums.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 24, 2020)

I've never been a fan of Myprotein. Their powders dont seem to mix well and taste almost off? Could just be me.

Maybe phone them if they have a contact number and try and speak to someone in real time. It's easier to blow someone off over an email than it is in person.

ON is a great brand. Their stuff mixes pretty well, although I tend to blend my shit after mixing it so it's nice and smooth. Tastes nice, good micro and macro nutrients.

PHD is the brand I currently use! Their advanced mass line is good; I've had everything but the vanilla. It mixes great; I put it in a shaker with no filter or ball, shake it and it just evaporates into a smooth liquid. Doesn't taste as good as ON but it tastes nice and the micro and macro nutrients are spot on for it!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

Redcon1 has a bogo sale today on all products.
https://redcon1.com/pages/deal?utm_...TNg5THG1_rJRPkwDy4qRMddtbH1bZg&_hsmi=82397931


----------



## tinymk (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up.  Shit protein kills my stomach.  They won’t get any of my business


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 24, 2020)

PFM said:


> Hey Sav,
> 
> Similar experience with True Nutrition.  I've been using TN for 10+ years,  using protein powders since the late 70's.  I know me and I know protein powders.  Their product is now subpar and my latest order resulted in severe sides.  No fever but debilitating gas to the point I was unable to sleep.  This is also the 4th time TN has my blend wrong since their 'new PC website' change.  Dave quit and Rachel is just.......Rachel.
> 
> Back to ON and mixing my own blends with a product I've never had issue with.



Damn I had crazy nausea and sweats off of TN. The first and last time I used them about a year ago.

I use my protein currently but now have second thoughts...


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Redcon1 has a bogo sale today on all products.
> https://redcon1.com/pages/deal?utm_...TNg5THG1_rJRPkwDy4qRMddtbH1bZg&_hsmi=82397931



Keep em coming Gibs love me some redcon 1 sales!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Keep em coming Gibs love me some redcon 1 sales!



I stocked up big time, should be good til May or June


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I stocked up big time, should be good til May or June



Gibs have you ever tried their pre-workout (total war) .. I've tried everything over the years but pretty much always return to NO-Xplode ...?

Thanks for the BOGO .. definitely picking up PP (FD I meant protein powder) ....


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

yea man thier total workout preworkout is my favorite preworkout I've ever used. rainbow candy, watermelon and strawberry kiwi all taste great.
my wife uses the fadeout sleep supp, i use it occasionally, works good, can cause wierd dreams.
I go with the Ration protein, vanilla, mixed good with everything.
other than that I keep a couple boxes or MRE bars on hand always and throw one in my lunch bag in case I dont have time to eat a meal they come in handy.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> yea man thier total workout preworkout is my favorite preworkout I've ever used. rainbow candy, watermelon and strawberry kiwi all taste great.
> my wife uses the fadeout sleep supp, i use it occasionally, works good, can cause wierd dreams.
> I go with the Ration protein, vanilla, mixed good with everything.
> other than that I keep a couple boxes or MRE bars on hand always and throw one in my lunch bag in case I dont have time to eat a meal they come in handy.



That's a really killer deal .. just ordered protein and preworkout on the BOGO special (BOGO40 in the discount code) ... a little hack for you guys ... when I was ordering all 4 items together the website checkout gave me both preworkouts for free ... but the protein cost 2x as much ...  so I simply split things into 2 orders and got 1 free protein and $80 value .. and one preworkout free .. as $40 value ... so I saved an extra $40 bucks by splitting the orders up ... again Gibs .. thanks for the info ...!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> That's a really killer deal .. just ordered protein and preworkout on the BOGO special (BOGO40 in the discount code) ... a little hack for you guys ... when I was ordering all 4 items together the website checkout gave me both preworkouts for free ... but the protein cost 2x as much ...  so I simply split things into 2 orders and got 1 free protein and $80 value .. and one preworkout free .. as $40 value ... so I saved an extra $40 bucks by splitting the orders up ... again Gibs .. thanks for the info ...!!



I had to do the same thing especially with how much shit I ordered, sorry forgot to mention that!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Redcon1 has a bogo sale today on all products.
> https://redcon1.com/pages/deal?utm_...TNg5THG1_rJRPkwDy4qRMddtbH1bZg&_hsmi=82397931



Good on ye fer this! Just picked up two tubs of their MRE lite.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 24, 2020)

That's really shocking, MP have to my knowledge a pretty good reputation in the UK. I get all my stuff from them, Beta Alanine & Histidine, Creatine, Whey, Inulin, BCAA. Having second thoughts now ... thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 25, 2020)

Will Brink has been in the fitness industry for over 30 years.  He's well respected. I've actually met him in the past, and  he's one of the few people I actually follow respectfully.  Of the  supplement companies that I know that actually DO have their own manufacturing facilities are Optimum Nutrition, which is actually owned by Glambia, a multi billion dollar nutritional company, and Nutrabio. I won't purchase from any other company besides these two. It's a good vid and explains how supplement companies provide products.


----------



## Torres (Jan 25, 2020)

MuscleTech , tried and true for years !!!
Sometimes the saying, “ If It Ain’t Broke, Don’t Fix It “ comes to mind.
But I’ll grab different products at times, depending on a sale or a discount. Never tried MyProtein, but because of this post  , I won’t try it ever !!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

to be fair I have ordered some carb powder from my protein, think I got 3 11lb bags for $50 shipping free was here in a week, expiration dates a lil closer than I'd like but all in all a good deal/transaction.
cant speak on any of thier other products.
op maybe just got a bad batch or theres an ingredient in there his stomach is sensitive too?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 25, 2020)

Every so often I can grab ON at Sam's club. Its a bulk buying grocery store like Costco for those that have never heard of them. They get different ones in 5lb buckets. I personally prefer the ON brand due to most other make me bloat and nauseated.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> to be fair I have ordered some carb powder from my protein, think I got 3 11lb bags for $50 shipping free was here in a week, expiration dates a lil closer than I'd like but all in all a good deal/transaction.
> cant speak on any of thier other products.
> op maybe just got a bad batch or theres an ingredient in there his stomach is sensitive too?



Thats what I thought also, Gibs - maybe just something MyProtein uses that I don't tolerate well. If they'd handled my query differently, I'd not have me knickers in such a twist over it. Another bag to try to determine if it were a bad batch, an offer to refund me money, anything besides telling me to bring 'em a fookin' doctors note.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ve been using NutraBio whey protein for a little over a month now and honestly loving it. A bit pricey but my stomach is liking it !


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2020)

I am VIP member with myprotein due to the vast amount of cash I spend there. About £300 pound each time I go to work. So yesterday I made a formal complaint about how savage has been treated. If I don’t get the reply I am looking for they can suck my dirt box. I was the one recommending these guys all the time so if they don’t act accordingly they can sling there hook


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> I am VIP member with myprotein due to the vast amount of cash I spend there. About £300 pound each time I go to work. So yesterday I made a formal complaint about how savage has been treated. If I don’t get the reply I am looking for they can suck my dirt box. I was the one recommending these guys all the time so if they don’t act accordingly they can sling there hook



That’s gangster. 

Might not work. 

But very gangster.


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2020)

if it doesn’t I just take my business elsewhere, not like there isn’t plenty to choose from



Jin said:


> That’s gangster.
> 
> Might not work.
> 
> But very gangster.


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi Carl,

Thank you for getting in touch about your recent experience with Myprotein.

I am concerned to hear about the problems you have experienced with us, I understand this must be disappointing and I am sorry for any inconvenience caused.

I have escalated this to our Customer Relations Team and investigations are underway. Please allow up to 2 working days for us to investigate and get back in touch with a resolution.

Thanks again for contacting our Customer Service Team.

Kind Regards,

Corey


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2020)

Response from Myprotein, let see what happens



Trump said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Thank you for getting in touch about your recent experience with Myprotein.
> 
> ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> I am VIP member with myprotein due to the vast amount of cash I spend there. About £300 pound each time I go to work. So yesterday I made a formal complaint about how savage has been treated. If I don’t get the reply I am looking for they can suck my dirt box. I was the one recommending these guys all the time so if they don’t act accordingly they can sling there hook



Cheers, Mate. Appreciate ye.


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2020)

Your welcome 



NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Mate. Appreciate ye.


----------



## Trump (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi Carl,

Thank you for your reply.

Each case regarding our products and reactions are dealt on a case by case service, we run our production on a high standard level, we employ the latest principles of HACCP and GMP to remain “best in class”. Our Quality Department carries out organoleptic testing on all products before release, and also retains the services of an Independent laboratory to assure full microbiological safety.

Reactions and issues with our products are treated as a priority and for us to be able to look into the products, we would need to see that the item in question has caused such a reaction, again, this is dependant on the reaction and if there are ingredients in the products that may cause an allergic reaction.

If there is anything else we can do to help, please don’t hesitate to get in touch.

Many thanks,

Chris
Myprotein VIP Team


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2020)

Trump said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...



Thanks fer trying, Mate. This response is similar to the one I received - bit of a blow-off IMO & not worth pursuing based on their position. Not sure how I'd show cause and effect at a level they'd accept as proof positive. If thats how they treat a new customer, I'd not think it'd get much better once the newness wore off.

No worries, I've binned the MyProtein and moved on to RedCon1. I appreciate ye reaching out to MyProtein on my behalf though.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2020)

I tried MyProtien and now my penis is 3 inches shorter than it was at 4 inches. 

Thanks a lot, Trump.


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 21, 2020)

i just get mine at the wall greens or cvs sometimes at gnc but they whey to high.


----------

